# Did they find a way to stop the bots? Lots of blocks in DFW now



## danadiana (Jul 21, 2016)

For weeks I haven't been able to get anything but my reserved blocks, no matter what I do I wasn't fast enough to get a block, so I basically just quit. But over the last few days there's been lots of blocks, and I can actually get them!


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

I think Fridays are always easier to get blocks because people are maxed out at 40


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

I wonder. I saw a bunch of blocks at once for today and tommorow earlier, including a time slot that usually lasts about a half a second last for quite a long time.
But I haven't done a block since the 21st of May.....I almost wonder if they show more/last longer to people who aren't working as much or something...


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Ya Tuesday sucked fer sur. But I've had my fair share this week, have at it....


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

people are still openly using bots at UCA1 and blocks are impossible to get even as the weekend approaches -- no one can max out at 40 hours early in the week anymore.


----------



## Basmati (Sep 14, 2014)

For logistics it seems to be cyclical. There will be periods where blocks are really hard to get because of a bunch of new recruits, but than as they quit or get deactivated the blocks become easier to get. Until they onboard more drivers to replace them.
Blocks are consistently much harder to get for Prime Now tho because there is much less turn over. Drivers don't quit near as often because Prime Now is much easier and better than Logistics.
I started off doing Logistics and I was amazed at how much better it was when I finalky was able to transfer to Prime Now, with the exception being how hard it is to get blocks there.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Basmati said:


> because Prime Now is much easier and better than Logistics


Depends on your perspective. I like how easy it is to grab blocks for logistics and I like I can finish early and be on my way.


----------



## impoorlikeyou (May 24, 2017)

Alot of new faces around dla5 havent seen the usuals in awhile maybe they all went back to uber


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Depends on your perspective. I like how easy it is to grab blocks for logistics and I like I can finish early and be on my way.


Blocks in your neck of the woods hang around for hours at increased rates no less.


----------



## Solo1 (Apr 18, 2017)

$27hr per blocks ... Blocks blocks staying up for hours ... Not uncommon.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Solo1 said:


> $27hr per blocks ... Blocks blocks staying up for hours ... Not uncommon.


 WOW! 17 offers for one day! Yeh, I know it's multiple warehouses but we're lucky to see 1 or 2 offers at any given time.
That is what I call "increased opportunities" including different warehouses, start times, block lengths and offers.

Just curious as I notice the time for the image with 17 offers is 10:37 pm.........do they release your next day blocks randomly or at specific times?
Not looking for you to give any "trade secret", just want to know why so many offers at such an odd time.

Maybe still doing 10pm releases at your location?


----------



## Solo1 (Apr 18, 2017)

They drop randomly all day like this ... We have this many blocks sitting available all day ... Look at the time from this image ... Each WH is different logistics so it's hard to get a gauge on timed drops and they are always there so you don't have to worry about timed drops ... BTW all three WH are within 25 miles radius of one another.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Solo1 said:


> They drop randomly all day like this ... We have this many blocks sitting available all day ... Look at the time from this image ... Each WH is different logistics so it's hard to get a gauge on timed drops and they are always there so you don't have to worry about timed drops ... BTW all three WH are within 25 miles radius of one another.


 That makes for a little "block envy". Have been impressed with the size of your screen a few times! 

Here we have to scrape, scrap and fight for dam near every block we get and 95% of the time it's one block at a time.

Must be nice to know you can open the app pretty much any time and pick and choose where and when YOU want to work.


----------



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

Solo1 said:


> $27hr per blocks ... Blocks blocks staying up for hours ... Not uncommon.


That's crazy. There are so many drivers at my warehouse, even the random 2 hour blocks are gone in 2 seconds.


----------



## Solo1 (Apr 18, 2017)

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> WOW! 17 offers
> Just curious as I notice the time for the image with 17 offers is 10:37 pm.........do they release your next day blocks randomly or at specific times?
> Not looking for you to give any "trade secret", just want to know why so many offers at such an odd time.
> 
> Maybe still doing 10pm releases at your location?


Not being insensitive to those in other markets ... Just want to show that it's the same throughout the day ... And already staying for tomorrow ... *Edit*: added midday block image


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

oicu812 said:


> Blocks in your neck of the woods hang around for hours at increased rates no less.


True but even a busy logistics warehouses has more blocks than a slow prime now one. Prime now attracts more drivers I believe because it is easier in theory that they get to sit at the warehouse and wait


----------

